# Tax Question - Schedule C Code?



## PA HS Teacher (Mar 10, 2010)

(US Tax Question)
I did some web programming in 2008, and now need to pay self employment tax.

I'm trying to fill out a Schedule C.
What Code should I put in Line B?

I've been looking at the instructions and I'm still not sure what code to use?

Any suggestions?


----------



## Bean Counter (Mar 19, 2010)

I would say web design would fall under 541510 - Computer Systems Design and Related Services.

You could go for 541990 - All Other Professional, Scientific & Technical Services as that is the "doesn't fit anything else" category.

I would not fret about it too much, though.  It's the money they're primarily concerned about, not the classification.


----------



## PA HS Teacher (Mar 19, 2010)

Thanks for the advice.  I went with the code for 'other'.  99999 I think?

I think your'e right, I think its more about the money than what you call it.


----------

